# 70s LifeLike (styro) with expansion



## deezy (Nov 16, 2009)

Original 1970s LifeLike layout with additional "expander" installed.
Attached.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Deezy,

Looks like you got your wish!

For all other members, check out Deezy's earlier threat on the hunt for one of these old expansion inserts ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2299

TJ


----------



## LIRR Guy (Dec 4, 2011)

It looks great! I had one myself back in the mid 70s. Would love to find one now. I've been looking around and can't find anything. I'm actually surprised that Walthers never did a re-release of these, and the extenders. Would make a great starter set, especially for parents who would like to introduce the kids to the hobby. It's easy to set up, not permanent, and can be set up anywhere, tabletop, floor, etc. If anybody has info on one, please let me know.


----------



## deezy (Nov 16, 2009)

The trick to find one on ebay is to search the hobby/train section for STYROFOAM, TRAIN LAYOUT, and LIFELIKE VINTAGE

Ive seen one or two on there in the last year, both HO and N scale. I own both plus an extender.


----------



## LIRR Guy (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, let the search begin! Hopefully i can find something.


----------



## deezy (Nov 16, 2009)

There's one on eBay right now! And it's unique! I've never seen one with a tunnel included... I guess towards the end in the 80s they updated it slightly.
Check it out! New unassembled!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/350684026716







LIRR Guy said:


> It looks great! I had one myself back in the mid 70s. Would love to find one now. I've been looking around and can't find anything. I'm actually surprised that Walthers never did a re-release of these, and the extenders. Would make a great starter set, especially for parents who would like to introduce the kids to the hobby. It's easy to set up, not permanent, and can be set up anywhere, tabletop, floor, etc. If anybody has info on one, please let me know.


----------



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

cool looking . i dont remember this ?


----------

